# CSR Spring Clearance / Overstock Sale



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Check out our Overstock and Clearance products. Huge savings.

Remember its all Canadian dollar pricing. 1 US = 1.27 CDN

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-category/hot-deals/


thanks, Brad

[email protected]


----------

